# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La crecida del arroyo Cangánchez amenaza con inundar casas en Santa Amalia

## F. Lázaro

*El arroyo cruza la localidad pacense en su camino hasta la desembocadura en el río Guadiana*

09.11.12 - 12:04 - EFE | HOY.es

Varias viviendas de la localidad de Santa Amalia están en riesgo de inundarse por la crecida del arroyo Cagánchez después de las intensas lluvias registradas en las últimas horas, según ha informado a Efe la alcaldesa del municipio Carmen Barroso.

Este arroyo cruza la localidad de Santa Amalia en su camino hasta la desembocadura en el río Guadiana.

Según Barroso, en la avenida de Valdehornillos hay 7 casas "tapiadas" para evitar su inundación y otras 15 en las que el agua está "a punto de llegar".

La alcaldesa ha añadido que "el problema de este arroyo es que no puede desaguar en Guadiana si el río lleva mucha agua".

Actualmente hay dos máquinas de Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) trabajando en el cauce del arroyo Cagánchez y un camión de bomberos en la avenida de Valdehornillos.

Además, según Barroso, esta noche se han sacado sobre 140.000 litros de agua de la zona inundada por la crecida del arroyo.

http://www.hoy.es/20121109/local/pro...211091204.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La crecida de un arroyo en Santa Amalia inunda calles y viviendas*

*En los Santos de Maimona una tormenta de granizo llena de balsas de agua algunas vías y daña los olivos en campos cercanos* 
10.11.12 - 00:07 - CARLOS PINO/L. POVES | SANTA AMALIA/LOS SANTOS.

Los vecinos de la avenida de Valdehornillos de Santa Amalia vivieron una madrugada de jueves a viernes muy larga. Durante toda la noche y primeras horas de la mañana estuvieron pendientes de que sus casas no se inundaran después de que el arroyo Cagánchez se desbordarse.

El agua anegó toda una calle y llegó a varias zonas cercanas. Los vecinos, que ya han sufrido más veces las inundaciones de este arroyo, habían tapiado las entradas de sus casas con ladrillos, otros optaron por poner montones de tierra y piedras. Aún así el agua consiguió entrar en alguna vivienda. A primera hora de la mañana personal de Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana consiguió achicar agua junto con los bomberos.

A mediodía el nivel había bajado y no amenazaba con entrar en las casas pero todavía había alguna calle que intransitable. Los vecinos están pendientes del tiempo ya que en algunas casas el agua está a pocos centímetros de la entrada. Más de 20 viviendas corren riesgo de inundarse estos días si continúan las lluvias.

Una vecina de Santa Amalia explicaba que el jueves «era increíble, el agua bajó hasta aquí, igual que hace quince años, todo se inundó y fue un desastre». Además, destacó que la noche de este pasado jueves estuvo trabajando «la máquina del ayuntamiento, echando camiones de arena» sobre las puertas para evitar que entrase el agua, recoge Europa Press.

En Los Santos de Maimona una corta pero fuerte tormenta descargó ayer a las dos y media de la tarde. La tromba de agua, que apenas duró unos diez minutos, inundó las calles pero sin consecuencias importantes. Lo peor fueron los granizos que también acompañaron al agua y que llegaron en el peor de los momentos, cuando toda la cosecha de aceitunas está en los olivares pendiente de ser recolectada.

Este tipo de tormentas, según comentaban algunos agricultores, lo único que hacen es tirar el fruto el suelo.

Durante toda la mañana se alternaron nubes y claros en Los Santos pero a las dos de la tarde comenzaron a evolucionar unas nubes que localmente ocasionaron esta tormenta que apenas duró media hora y que tuvo su momento mas acusado a las dos y media de la tarde.

http://www.hoy.es/v/20121110/regiona...-20121110.html

----------

